# Vertical socket



## fir3dragon (Sep 16, 2013)

Right now im using a cooltube growing horizontal but bozo convinced me to switch to vertical. What socket should I use? I was thinking about taking the socket off my cooltube but I'm not sure how I would hang it on my ratchets... Any advice appreciated on this.

I guess I should add I'm using a 600w hps on a phantom ballast. Ill be doing bare bulb obviously.


----------



## hyroot (Sep 16, 2013)

http://growershouse.com/socket-assemblies-with-lamp-cord


----------



## justanotherbozo (Sep 16, 2013)

high man, that socket *hyroot *linked to is what i have and if you go back and look at my pics you'll see you won't need ratchets, just a chain to hang it from as it just dangles there in the center of your room.

...if you don't have the $25.00 then you'll need to dismantle the cooltube so you can reconfigure that socket and if you post pics i can help you with that, it's not all that complicated to do.

peace, bozo


----------



## fir3dragon (Sep 16, 2013)

Ok thanks guys. I found the same on eBay I searched before and couldn't find it. 

Again, thanks.


----------



## fir3dragon (Sep 16, 2013)

is it safe to do it with a zip tie like this? i just dont want to plug it in and stuff until i make sure its fine. i seen on google that people zip tied around the socket and made a loop that way, but i would think it would slide off... this gives me better thoughts then that.. any opinions before i start temp checking in my tent? im gonna try to vertical in the tent and see how it works.


----------



## fir3dragon (Sep 17, 2013)

Someone?? Before I switch back?


----------



## fir3dragon (Sep 17, 2013)

I plugged it in and its working so I'm gonna just play it out.


----------



## fir3dragon (Sep 17, 2013)

heres the first pics of my vertical setup. it will get better just takes time. eventually when i get the supplies ill be moving them out of the tent. i switched back to mh, because i couldnt get my fucking hps to fire up.. im tired of that so im just gonna continue sexing using mh. 

 2 pics of setup and 1 of temps as of 30 minutes in there closed up.i took all the bleached leaves off too. they will grow back so im not worried how shitty they look atm


----------



## Red1966 (Sep 17, 2013)

fir3dragon said:


> is it safe to do it with a zip tie like this? i just dont want to plug it in and stuff until i make sure its fine. i seen on google that people zip tied around the socket and made a loop that way, but i would think it would slide off... this gives me better thoughts then that.. any opinions before i start temp checking in my tent? im gonna try to vertical in the tent and see how it works. View attachment 2824782View attachment 2824783


 Watch that it doesn't melt the zip tie. A coat hanger would work.


----------



## hyroot (Sep 17, 2013)

You should get 2 chains and links. Hang it like a normal hood. With 1 chain it can sway. With 2 , it will stay steady. Less than $5 total at home depot.


----------



## fir3dragon (Sep 18, 2013)

I feel the socket and zip tie this morning, its been on since 9pm and its cool to the touch. Max temp is 79 doesn't hit 80 at all that's 1 degree cooler then when I had my hood lmao. I don't think it will melt the zip tie. I got the idea from another site idk if I'm allowed to say I googled how to hang vertical the easy way and they had zip ties around the socket itself i didn't like that idea I thought it would slip and fall.


----------



## fir3dragon (Sep 18, 2013)

i did a update, its in my journal.. i dont really wanna post it twice the pics are in the journal.. i transplanted. out of 12 plants only 4 were females. i used soil because i didnt want to waste it so next time ill be going out of the closet, doing w.o.w feeding k.i.s.s style and using hempy coco buckets. this ac keeps the temps cool all summer so i should be able to bare bulb it every grow now. if so, thats a win win if i can get 10 ounces.. even 5 for this grow ill be happy but hopefully ill get at least 2 oz per plant for a first time vertical. i switched back to 18/6 so i can veg until they are 1 or 2 ft. the little pots are 1 gallons.. idk what the other ones are maybe 2 or 3 gallon? not completely sure. the 1 gallons im sure will yield less then the other ones but oh well its just to get rid of the soil and stuff so it doesnt go to waste then ill be getting in with the big yields i hope.


----------



## ricky6991 (Sep 20, 2013)

Zip ties will be fine... only issue i have seen is the bulb hanging like that it swings i circle from fan below... if you turn fan down an the heat rises so fan has to be on high speed so bubl need to be in place.


----------



## fir3dragon (Sep 20, 2013)

The bulb doesn't swing.


----------



## justanotherbozo (Sep 22, 2013)

high man, i decided to answer your pm here because that way the information is out in public where it can maybe benefit others that may come and read your thread, ...and you should post your update pictures here in your thread because most people won't look any further than your thread, and it's in the thread where you post your questions, your insights, your experiments and your hopes and this is where you will get the most help and the most encouragement and this is also where you will get the opportunity to help other beginners not yet here, by then you won't be such a beginner and all your trials and tribulations will be documented here for you to use as examples.

"


fir3dragon said:


> Hey man, instead of making a new thread, I figured I'd just ask you. I'm using up my soil ATM, but I will be making clones to use in coco. I found 2.2 pounds of coco for 10 bucks shipped. I went to dollar store and didn't see too much where I live as far as pots, so I looked on ebay I can get 3.5 gallon Rubbermaid trash cans for 7 bucks each shipped.. I'm not sure how much coco 2.2 pounds Is but if I do 6 3.5 gallon trash cans about how much coco would I need? What meters do I need for coco? I read kiss style is maxi bloom all the way until 4 days before the 2 week flush, the 4 days u feed Kool bloom is that about right? I just wanna get everything right before I place a order.


...i don't know how much coco that is as i've never bought it that way but here is a link to a 5kg brick at Amazon for under $17.00 that will give you more than enough for the first cycle at least, probably 2 cycles and then if you recycle your coco you can do a third and fourth cycle with the same coco. 

COCOTEK 5KG BAIL




...as far as buckets go almost any watertight container can be made into hempy's and unless you plan on growing trees 2 gallon buckets should be plenty.

United Solutions 2-Gallon Plastic Paint Bucket


...you'll also need to test your ph pretty regular because while the MaxiBloom is great, it's also highly acidic so you'll be needing ph up solution as well. ...and you don't need a ph meter if you don't already have one, a drop tester works just fine.

General Hydroponics GH1514 Ph Control Kit


...you should also get some sort of ppm meter and i bought a truncheon from Bluelab because of the many reviews i read and i've had it now for nearly a year and i don't regret spending the money one bit.

Blue Lab Commercial Truncheon PPM / EC / CF Meter


...and i don't use KoolBloom, i've got it and i HAVE used it but i'm still getting my op dialed in and so far every time i've used a pk boost i get foxtailing, ...with the powdered KoolBloom more is definitely NOT better.

...i'd recommend you do at least 3 or 4 cycles with just the MaxiBloom so you get a baseline on what it can do before you begin to add boosters like KoolBloom, that way you'll know for certain if the booster is actually doing you any good, believe me, the nute company's want you to buy as many additives as they can convince you you need.

peace, bozo"


----------



## fir3dragon (Sep 22, 2013)

justanotherbozo said:


> high man, i decided to answer your pm here because that way the information is out in public where it can maybe benefit others that may come and read your thread, ...and you should post your update pictures here in your thread because most people won't look any further than your thread, and it's in the thread where you post your questions, your insights, your experiments and your hopes and this is where you will get the most help and the most encouragement and this is also where you will get the opportunity to help other beginners not yet here, by then you won't be such a beginner and all your trials and tribulations will be documented here for you to use as examples.
> 
> "...i don't know how much coco that is as i've never bought it that way but here is a link to a 5kg brick at Amazon for under $17.00 that will give you more than enough for the first cycle at least, probably 2 cycles and then if you recycle your coco you can do a third and fourth cycle with the same coco.
> 
> ...


 ok man. And they got liquid Kool bloom too. If I can just use maxi, that's better. This is getting pretty pricey too. I hope it pays for itself so I can get my money back.


----------



## stonertech (Sep 28, 2013)

Zip tie should work IMO. Just suggest maybe use 2 zip ties or find one that is as hefty as that and Black color. I just wonder if the UV from the light would degrade the white ziptie over time and it may become brittle and crack.


----------



## fir3dragon (Sep 28, 2013)

stonertech said:


> Zip tie should work IMO. Just suggest maybe use 2 zip ties or find one that is as hefty as that and Black color. I just wonder if the UV from the light would degrade the white ziptie over time and it may become brittle and crack.


Its only for now, I'm going to get a proper vert socket and stuff soon.


----------



## fir3dragon (Oct 3, 2013)

So i checked on them, and getting air from inside made me have a wasp infestation. i took care of all the live ones without the need for pesticides.. so, i took a muscle shirt and stretched it over the hole so it doesnt suck anymore bugs in. 

going to try to post pics, and get supplies for the start of my vertical grow. didnt get anything yet.


----------



## fir3dragon (Oct 3, 2013)

Well today was a busy day. I have started using outside air to cool my grow, but when I opened my tent the other day it had dead wasps all over.. I was pissed but it's what I get for not using a screen. I since then put a tightly stretched muscle shirt around it, and I think I solved it. 


 There's the pics of the nasty bugs...

I figured since I was cleaning and doing shit anyways, why not so a little more.

I went out and bought 3 gallon pails from dollar store, with some food storage dishes that they fit inside. Works for run off

I completely removed the tent... And started going vertically using the whole closet. It's got a little panda films but some is better then none. I will eventually paint it and take the poly down. 

 That is the wall as soon as you walk in. Well that's how I want it once I get everything I need.


On the left side, I can only do two due to the door being there. I will have to find a door to use. It's a must right now.

 

On the right side the window is there, which I'm using to vent cold air from outside in.. 




When I finally so everything how bozo explained it, I'm still not sure how far to leave them spread apart... I was thinking this much.






This is a shot of where I got all my electrical connectors connected to

 



Front left of room as is until I can finish this harvest and do bozos advice on the second grow.



 


Here's another image of inner right side of the closet.










Here is the left side of closet...I will repost when I get the rest finished. I'm done upgrading for a week or so.


----------



## fir3dragon (Oct 3, 2013)

As youu can see they fattened up a bit compared to what whey were,lol and I forgot to mention I bought a little treat


----------



## fir3dragon (Oct 4, 2013)

Temps aren't much higher then they were. Last night was 70 right now its 79 in there. I don't want it to hit 80, but it may because its a warm week this week. Only thing I can think of I need is the following

sun system proper vertical socket so I can put my cooltube back together
ushio 600w hps bulb since the one I got has trouble working properly.
Plastic safety fencing 4x100 for the wall of weed.
2 coco tek nails from Amazon for medium
2.2 pounds of maxi bloom 
and a bag of plant!t clay pebbles.

that's besides all the ph meter etc....


----------



## fir3dragon (Oct 4, 2013)

went to the local grow store because his prices online were a bit cheaper then amazon and ebay. other thngs his prics are wayy too high. 

i got 2 cocotek 5kg bales... i figure that should work if not i can always buy more. 

 

then he had 10 liters of clay pebbles thee for 10 bucks. i was going to spend 20 on ebay because i wasnt sure how many i would need.. this looks like enough. 

 

hard to see, but its maxibloom and my vert socket.... finally got that. just some updates thats all.


----------



## fir3dragon (Oct 4, 2013)

fir3dragon said:


> went to the local grow store because his prices online were a bit cheaper then amazon and ebay. other thngs his prics are wayy too high.
> 
> i got 2 cocotek 5kg bales... i figure that should work if not i can always buy more.
> 
> ...



Took a trip to walmart, got the paint, some screen for that damn intake hole.

Gonna wait until tomorrow to see what else I can get, I'm pretty sure I can get everything but the meters


----------



## fir3dragon (Oct 5, 2013)

Re did the whole closet will have pics up soon... Do I need ph meters or could I get away without?


----------



## Red1966 (Oct 5, 2013)

fir3dragon said:


> So i checked on them, and getting air from inside made me have a wasp infestation. i took care of all the live ones without the need for pesticides.. so, i took a muscle shirt and stretched it over the hole so it doesnt suck anymore bugs in. going to try to post pics, and get supplies for the start of my vertical grow. didnt get anything yet.


 Nylons work great for keeping bugs out. Doesn't restrict air flow noticeably. Put a piece of tape on the toe and attach it arms length up the inside of your ducting. Pull the open end of the hose out and pull it around the outside of the duct, then tape it in place or use a big rubber band. Don't worry if the tape holding the toe lets go, it will still work fine. You may need to replace it occasionally if you live in a "buggy" area. I replace mine each new grow. May not be as good as a dustshroom, but the price is right.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 5, 2013)

Iv used shop vac filters in the past, fits a 6" duct perfectly and def does what its supposed to. I used to grow in the same building I would do mill work in thats why I had to use them. 


​


----------



## fir3dragon (Oct 5, 2013)

I bought screen and zip tied it over the hole. If the fucking pics will upload ull see.


----------



## fir3dragon (Oct 5, 2013)

Here they are I hope.. 



Here's a couple pics of the growth. I ran out of the botanicare nutes so I'm using my dyne gro nutres and they seem to be responding well. No issues yet.....





Here's one of the side growth...





This is the pictures of my screening job I did for the intake. Lol

here's a pic of the window itself... Don't mind the shit.




Here's the thing I use, it's from a portable ac but the ac is shit. This is with the screens already in.







Look closely and you can see the screen. That is the part that hangs in the window.






Look close in this, and you can see the screen. This attaches to the thing above. It's like a 4 part thing to put it I'm the window using a portable, but I just just the window thing.. Useful enough for me.





Here is a close up of what I did. I double screened it to make sure it works.






A little about the closet now....

From my journal you can see I had a tent and white poly In it. Well I took all that out and repainted it flat while



here is a pic of the left wall as you walk I'm that is painted.






Here is another shot of the front left and part of the door way where I just hang a thick blanket... I will def be investing in a door lmao.. Some time, 








Here's some pics what I did with the window, to make it so I can hook my inline fan up, and use outside air instead of ac!!

Here is the portable ac thing in the window. 






To hide all light leaks, I used a blanket I had laying around and stapled and screwed it to the window so no light gets in, and none gets out... 






Here's a couple pics of the fan attached to ducting...








Thought I had everything good until I found this... Nothing a bit of tape can't patch though....







Here's my new electrical setup... Looks empty compared to last ones... 






Here are pics with everything in there. The black empty pots, idk if u can see them but that's how I'm going to do my wow when I get my fencing and stuff. I got 2 5kg bales of coco so it should be enough.. Kiss feeding.


This is the left side of the closet


----------



## fir3dragon (Oct 5, 2013)

fir3dragon said:


> Here they are I hope..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Moving on from last post..for some reason it kept having a error....


Here's the pic 


View attachment 2847537




This is the right side of the room. The box has all my shit in it plus directly above it, is the window....







This is just a general pic... I got my vertical socket as we'll so I can put the cool tube back together loll....








Any advice is appreciated... First time going vertical and I give all credits that made be change to justanotherbozo


----------



## justanotherbozo (Oct 5, 2013)

...thank you for the kudos bro but it's really gonna be on you whether or not you can make this work, all i've done is point you in the direction i use myself and i've advocated for it because it is a very simple and forgiving combination of methods that can be very effective.

...but whether or not you succeed will be up to how willing you are to dig into the threads i've linked you to. ...keep in mind to that my way isn't the only way, it's not even the only way to implement the same basic strategys, ...knowledge is power bro so the more time you spend acquiring it the more free knowledge you find along the way, little nuggets of data that help you fill in the bigger picture in your mind.

...anyway, lol, here is another of those most valuable threads that will teach you many things you didn't know you needed to know.

*AC Boxes Made Easy (to understand and build)*

...the advantage i have is that i've been at this for a minute so i know where to find some of the more valuable threads and while many of the threads i've linked you to are long, most are still active with either the original poster still there answering questions or other, equally qualified members, ...in this particular case the thread is near 6 years old and the op is still active although he covers the topic in great detail so if you just read the thread by the time you get to the end all that you should need to do is thank him for sharing, lol, ...by that time you'll have already found all your answers.

peace, bozo


----------



## fir3dragon (Oct 6, 2013)

justanotherbozo said:


> ...thank you for the kudos bro but it's really gonna be on you whether or not you can make this work, all i've done is point you in the direction i use myself and i've advocated for it because it is a very simple and forgiving combination of methods that can be very effective.
> 
> ...but whether or not you succeed will be up to how willing you are to dig into the threads i've linked you to. ...keep in mind to that my way isn't the only way, it's not even the only way to implement the same basic strategys, ...knowledge is power bro so the more time you spend acquiring it the more free knowledge you find along the way, little nuggets of data that help you fill in the bigger picture in your mind.
> 
> ...



that's for the reply and very nice tutorial. Is my setup good ATM? Anything you suggest moving or anything? I'm just finishing this soil grow out, them I'm going to be getting the plastic fencing and stuff etc.. I need a total of like 300 bucks so it isn't much. I'm not dealing with a little heat... Before when the tent was in there it was only 75 or so... Now it's in the 80s.... I guess I'm gonna have to exhaust some of the heat out somewhere gotta get a rig though so no one notices. I would do straight through the roof, but Sheetrock dusting is a bitch and I hate it so I won't do that.maybe once it gets colder it will be fixed. Highest temp is 85 I know that isn't bad, but I like mine optimal temps.




Another thing, can someone give me a tut or do a write up on now to clone in coco? I got them bales and I wanna clone the plants I got going to I don't have to fuck with seeds.. I'm out of soil... Maybe I should buy rock wool cubes? Are they ok in coco?


----------



## drekoushranada (Oct 6, 2013)

I used to clone in Coco all the time. I tried to use the small clear plastic bathroom cups. Put the Coco tight around the stem really moist. Then I would put them under a dome for 2-3 days or longer. Keep the Coco moist. Then in 2 weeks or less you will have roots. These days I just clone in a aero cloner with plain tap water. It is beyond easy. I'm sure it is more elaborate ways to clone in Coco but this is just what I use to do.


----------



## fir3dragon (Oct 6, 2013)

drekoushranada said:


> I used to clone in Coco all the time. I tried to use the small clear plastic bathroom cups. Put the Coco tight around the stem really moist. Then I would put them under a dome for 2-3 days or longer. Keep the Coco moist. Then in 2 weeks or less you will have roots. These days I just clone in a aero cloner with plain tap water. It is beyond easy. I'm sure it is more elaborate ways to clone in Coco but this is just what I use to do.



Thats man, man,I knew it could be done, but I have no cloning supplies so I'm going to need a dome for sure,


----------



## justanotherbozo (Oct 6, 2013)

...morning man, first off you should know that my own closet typically runs above 80 degrees during lights on with no problems at all, the important thing to being able to run at 80 plus is good exhaust AND good air movement within the space itself, i have a rather large fan blowing straight up at the bulb plus i have 2 oscillating fans just blowing on the plants which helps promote stronger growth and helps prevent powdery mildew, ...the point being that 80 degrees is no big whoop so long as you have good exhaust and air movement.

...as for cloning, i share a link to a thread that helped me master cloning some years ago, before this i had been cloning with rockwool cubes for nearly a year until i upgraded to a bubble cloner that i also used for about a year, year and a half before i found this Walmart cloner that worked so well that i still use it in the original way, ...my grobro on the other hand has been using coco with good success now for many months but his methods are somewhat different than the original method, 

*World class cloner new at walmart*

...so learn the original method first and that will require that you spend about $8.00 for a bag of vermiculite which is available at Lowes, Home Depot, most decent hardware stores and i'd guess all decent garden centers, ...the point being it's cheap and easy to find. ...you'll also need an ice-tube-tray which is available at Walmart although you may have to go looking around in the store, sometimes you find them in housewares where other ice cube trays are to be found and sometimes you can only find them in sporting goods because their intended purpose is to make ice TUBES that fit into water bottles for cyclists and hikers and such. (it's also available at REI and some other decent sporting goods stores and they can even be ordered from Amazon and delivered if you like)

...if you are interested here is a link to my build thread on the cloning/seed start box i built specifically for the purpose of housing 4 of these cloners, that's how convinced i was then and how convinced i still am almost a half dozen years later, lol. (it turns out it was only 3 years ago i built this box)

*my micro cloning factory...PL-L's and Walmart cloners doing the job!*

...btw, here's a couple pics of my DIY bubble cloner that i was using very successfully when my friend pointed me at the Walmart cloner, ...i only decided to try it because after some reading it looked so easy to do and it was CHEAP so what the hell, lol, ...this bubble cloner has been retired now for at least 4 years, it's just not needed any more.



















...now here's a few of the ice-tube-tray cloner that works so simply it's almost set and forget, no pumps, no domes, no nothing, lol.

























...and not to confuse the issue but to illustrate that once you master the Walmart cloner you'll be able to make ANY cloning method work, here's a couple shots of a couple that were cloned directly into cups of coco, lol.













...trust me bro, if you read that thread and follow it's few simple directions you WILL succeed.

peace, bozo


----------



## fir3dragon (Oct 6, 2013)

justanotherbozo said:


> ...morning man, first off you should know that my own closet typically runs above 80 degrees during lights on with no problems at all, the important thing to being able to run at 80 plus is good exhaust AND good air movement within the space itself, i have a rather large fan blowing straight up at the bulb plus i have 2 oscillating fans just blowing on the plants which helps promote stronger growth and helps prevent powdery mildew, ...the point being that 80 degrees is no big whoop so long as you have good exhaust and air movement.
> 
> ...as for cloning, i share a link to a thread that helped me master cloning some years ago, before this i had been cloning with rockwool cubes for nearly a year until i upgraded to a bubble cloner that i also used for about a year, year and a half before i found this Walmart cloner that worked so well that i still use it in the original way, ...my grobro on the other hand has been using coco with good success now for many months but his methods are somewhat different than the original method,
> 
> ...


i was was going to cut party cups so they are 2-4 inches high, and use them to clone In a cloning kit with a mat.


----------



## fir3dragon (Oct 7, 2013)

It's been too warm outside. It was in the 40s and 50s for like two weeks before I did the change to outside air... Now it's like 70 at least making my room 88 last night... I even rigged an exhaust out and it still that hot. Once temps cool down they will grow a lot I hope. I want them a foot above the fan then I'm going to put books or something under to keep the stem up , above the fan so it's all getting light. Hoping for at least 8 ounces... That's 2 per plant...


And also, can someone help me on how to deter bugs away from my screen? I went out there and they whole fucking thing was covered... I had to climb the ladder two stories to clean it.


----------



## fir3dragon (Oct 7, 2013)

Thankfully temps are in the 60s during the days for the next week. Hopefully it will stay like that. How would I go about breaking the coco bricks apart? Do I just add a little to a bucket of water and go from there? And I heard I need to rinse my pebbles... Is that true? And does it matter what size hole my humpy bucket has? And also, I got a spare bag of miracle grow perlite.... Can I use that instead of pebbles just to get it used up? Or is that a bad idea? How many pebbles /perlite do I add to the bottom?


----------



## fir3dragon (Oct 11, 2013)

Does anyone wanna tell me exactly what meters I need? I was thinking bluelab ph and truncheon but can someone tell me how the truncheon works? Do I stick it in my gallon of water like the ph meter?


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Oct 11, 2013)

You're going to struggle to control temps relying on outside air. You already know about the problem with bugs. You don't need a pH meter if you're growing organically. You do if you are growing with chemical nutrients. pH strips work fine assuming you aren't color blind.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Oct 11, 2013)

Blue labs makes the best meters period.


----------



## fir3dragon (Oct 11, 2013)

OGEvilgenius said:


> You're going to struggle to control temps relying on outside air. You already know about the problem with bugs. You don't need a pH meter if you're growing organically. You do if you are growing with chemical nutrients. pH strips work fine assuming you aren't color blind.


Its fine now that day temps are in the 60s and since I added the screens I haven't had bug problems I'm growing with coco using kiss feeding,,


----------



## justanotherbozo (Oct 12, 2013)

fir3dragon said:


> Does anyone wanna tell me exactly what meters I need? I was thinking bluelab ph and truncheon but can someone tell me how the truncheon works? Do I stick it in my gallon of water like the ph meter?


...for ph all you need is a tester kit like this one below, ...a little fluctuation in your ph values is maybe even a good thing as some nutrients are absorbed better at one ph value while a different nutrient needs a slightly different ph to be absorbed optimally, ...so a little fluctuation is ok, piss yellow is plenty good enough for this method of growing, ...lol, this ain't a laboratory, it's a garden.

General Hydroponics GH1514 Ph Control Kit


...you'll also want a Bluelab truncheon, they are very reliable, they are simple to use and maintain and they don't cost an arm OR a leg. ,,,here's a link to the one i have and i love the thing, money very well spent.

Blue Lab Commercial Truncheon PPM / EC / CF Meter


...the ph test kit you need now, the truncheon is a great tool to have and if you have the dough you should get it for sure but, if you don't have the cake, you can put off getting one until you can buy it with the money you would have spent buying weed, ...in other words, it's a great tool to have but it is NOT essential, especially for a new grower like yourself.

peace, bozo


----------



## fir3dragon (Oct 13, 2013)

justanotherbozo said:


> ...for ph all you need is a tester kit like this one below, ...a little fluctuation in your ph values is maybe even a good thing as some nutrients are absorbed better at one ph value while a different nutrient needs a slightly different ph to be absorbed optimally, ...so a little fluctuation is ok, piss yellow is plenty good enough for this method of growing, ...lol, this ain't a laboratory, it's a garden.
> 
> General Hydroponics GH1514 Ph Control Kit
> 
> ...


Ill most likely get the ph control kit, and a blue lab ph pen just because I want an actual reading for my records. I'm getting a table top calendar to write everything down everyday so I know if something goes wrong, the possibilities to prevent it again. The ph control kit, is cheaper then the up and down itself plus 8 oz should last at least 1 grow. I did take some leafs off the plants and some branches at the bottom. Them, branches I used to try to clone for the hell of it I put coco in a solo cup I had nutrients clone gel not even opened so I used that cut the big leafs in half and we will see what happens.. Just a experiment because I do want to do clones so I don't need to seed all the time. I'll also hold on the truncheon so I can get everything else I need.. Then after this grow I can just get it I usually do upgrades after every grow, where they pay for themselves.


----------



## fir3dragon (Oct 13, 2013)

Bozo, just curious how many pipe cleaners do you usually use?


----------



## Sire Killem All (Oct 14, 2013)

justanotherbozo said:


> ...for ph all you need is a tester kit like this one below, ...a little fluctuation in your ph values is maybe even a good thing as some nutrients are absorbed better at one ph value while a different nutrient needs a slightly different ph to be absorbed optimally, ...so a little fluctuation is ok, piss yellow is plenty good enough for this method of growing, ...lol, this ain't a laboratory, it's a garden.
> 
> General Hydroponics GH1514 Ph Control Kit
> 
> ...


i use this only problem i see with it is down bottle could be smaller use way more up then down, tester bottle runs out kinda fast 4-5 drops per test. in the long run tho a good pen or probe setup would save money in long run.


----------



## fir3dragon (Oct 14, 2013)

Sire Killem All said:


> i use this only problem i see with it is down bottle could be smaller use way more up then down, tester bottle runs out kinda fast 4-5 drops per test. in the long run tho a good pen or probe setup would save money in long run.


Yeah I will be getting a blue lab meter for ph. I'm going to hold off on the truncheon until I can get all this other stuff first. I'm hoping them clones will survive and I will have 3 plants already started in coco. They didn't die, are still perked up nice and don't even appear harmed so I'm hoping they are fine. If so, I'll be taking more clones to fill up my coco buckets and going from there.. With winter coming, and living up north heat isn't a problem. It stays about 80 during the day and at night I dial the fan down to about half way to keep it 80 at night give or take depending how low it gets. I do get bugs on the screen so I clean it about once a week with a ladder I'm in the country so it isn't really a issue.

I'm going to start with getting 1k pipe cleaners I think they are 12 inches long, so if I cut them in half I would think 6 inches would work I could get 2k pipe cleaners but even if i only cut some down, it's better then none and makes them go further. My local shop has all the liquids for the ph meter cheaper or the same price as online, though his bluelab meter is 113 so I'll be getting that online with the fencing pipe cleaners and a new staple gun and stuff from lowes cuz my current took a shit on me. I'm also gonna be getting a door for the closet one way or another I need a damn door. I'm spending quite a bit on the new setup so I'm hoping it pays off..



Another thing, what do you store your coco in when you wet a 5 kg brick and got a lot left? I'm trying to dry it out and store in a tub but it's taking forever to dry lol.


----------



## fir3dragon (Oct 15, 2013)

Went to local hydro shop... Got bluelab meter probe cleaning kit storage solution and the gen hydro ph control kit for 196 I think it was for it all. Fencing and pipe cleaners will be ordered tonight or tomorrow with pics to follow of setup


----------



## fir3dragon (Oct 15, 2013)

Fencing, staple gun with staples, pipe cleaners a box of 1k for another 60 on amazon. I got the prime shipping on them too.


----------



## fir3dragon (Oct 15, 2013)

Bluelab says I need to soak it for 24 hours before use and calibration... Jesus what for?


----------



## fir3dragon (Oct 16, 2013)

Also forgot to add that the hydro guy gave me a ounce of flora plus said to use 1ml per gallon of water during flowering to "fatten things up" he said... I'm going to be using maxi loom kiss method.. Should I use flora plus too?


----------



## fir3dragon (Oct 16, 2013)

Also I'm taking ideas on seeds to order. The fencing is 4 feet tall, so I'm thinking 2-3 foot in veg, then flower to raise it up to the top of the fencing.. Not sure if a indica will do that so I was thinking blue dream but am open to cheaper ones.. More seeds is better. I'm hoping these clones are growing, they aren't dead and I ain't see roots so I hope they aren't going to...

I think I ordered everything I need to get ready for the coco hempy, wall of weed and kiss feeding.. Only upgrades I want is a truncheon meter, and maybe a environmental controller so I can hook a heater, the fan and all that stuff up when it's super cold out and snowing so that it keeps it 70-80 in there and not super fucking cold. I'm going to put ducting on the fan so it doesn't blow ice cold air on my plants I'll put ducting on it and place it under the fan that blows up on the light to make it cooler maybe... I'm still absorbing all this info... Is ph 5.8 good? That's what I been misting my clones with, along with teaming microbe root dip stuff just to try it out. I phed to 5.8 I put some nutes in cuz the bottom leaves of the clones are yellowed... I wish ppl would respond lol makes me not even wanna update..


----------



## fir3dragon (Oct 17, 2013)

Finally got my shit in the mail. A box of pipe cleaners... I'm actually impressed by them lol. Instead of just 1k thrown in a box they actually bundled them up by color.. And the fencing is more of a hard plastic then a mesh type plastic that I thought so that's good too


----------



## fir3dragon (Oct 20, 2013)

Another update... I got a available spare bedroom I can use for all my needs. I set the 3x3 tent up in it and I'm going to setup the vertical space in the corner if the room in a L shaped. It's got two windows but I'll only be using 1 because it's really cold now. High I think is 66 today low is 39 ill be blocking both off, painting the L part I'm going it be using and the rest of the space I got a desk, my tub of coco in there... All my growing supplies in there instead of it being scattered wherever I got space for it. I will post pics when done...I was thinking, the L could be a wall of weed, and I could sorround the other sides with plants that aren't w.o.w and compare results... Or just to enhance yield...depending on circumstances I could use both lamps I got the 600 and the 400 to equal 1k watts not totally sure how much it's going to raise the light bill. It's 200 a month now with a single 600 on 18/6 and using the normal equipment and all normal household usage... In the winter, I use a 10k btu ac or I'm going to be and that's about 1k watts too. I'm not sure if it's going to be able to cool the room with both lamps bare bulb but I'll find out if I decide to do it. I just don't want to raise the electric bill 100+ a month and not get results to pay for it u know? Over time that adds up.. Say I veg a month or 2 and flower at least 8-9 weeks so that's about 5 months or 500 bucks for just electric costs...



Also, with winter here maybe I should post my heating for winter? I use a wood stove so heating is basically free because I get the wood from the property I live on. Well... The work takes a toll on my damn back that's for sure... Just take a few hits and keep on goin!!!!


----------



## fir3dragon (Oct 22, 2013)

Just a little update, I'm still workin on the room. Got the tent setup, the intake in the window,fencing for the wall of weed is up, I got my tub of coco in there with a desk etc.. I'll take pics when done.. Should be done tonight or tomorrow...


----------



## fir3dragon (Oct 23, 2013)

I need a little help with the clones. They haven't died, but I don't know for sure if they are rooted or not.. But the lower leaves are starting to yellow... Should I do some maxi bloom? I was going to give a little dose of 1.7 grams.. I'm not sure when to start mutes on them.


----------



## drekoushranada (Oct 23, 2013)

When I clone in a substrate I give the clones a little pull to check for resistance from rooting.


----------



## fir3dragon (Oct 24, 2013)

drekoushranada said:


> When I clone in a substrate I give the clones a little pull to check for resistance from rooting.


I gave them a little tug and they didn't pull out I checked the root mass and don't see any on the outside... They aren't dead yet so I'm guessing they rooted, just very small roots ATM. I'm going to give them 1.7g of maxibloom and see how they respond. What's the best and easiest way to ph this? Should I ph m water to 5.8 mix the nutes in a mason jar ph that to 5.8 and mix? I'm not totally sure how to do this. I don't want to have to pour water out of the gallon 60 times until I get it correct but if I have to, I guess I will lol.


----------



## fir3dragon (Oct 24, 2013)

Whenever I get some time, I'm going to let this thread sink, and start a journal I'll prolly keep it here though instead of journal section


----------



## drekoushranada (Oct 25, 2013)

If I don't have to use slot I just mix up a gallon and after I add nutes I Ph from there. If it's not 5.8 on the dot don't drive yourself crazy with trying to adjust it.


----------



## fir3dragon (Oct 25, 2013)

drekoushranada said:


> If I don't have to use slot I just mix up a gallon and after I add nutes I Ph from there. If it's not 5.8 on the dot don't drive yourself crazy with trying to adjust it.


I actually figured it out haha. 1 ounce of microbe hydro root dip and 1.7g of maxi bloom I need 8 drops of ph down to get it 5.8. I wrote it down so I won't forget lol. I used the root dip so it helps reduce the shitty transplant job I did.. All the coco fell off the roots lol I'm sure they will survive though. Hopefully they will take off soon.


----------



## fir3dragon (Nov 6, 2013)

A little update... Not much has changed. The clones in the hempy buckets haven't grew At all. They didn't die, so I'm guessing it's just taking time to root and stuff. I'll continue to be patient. The mothers are doing fine. Where I live we get season ladybugs so I was infested with them and I think they were eating the plants. I keep taking them off the plants putting them in a bucket of water and flushing down the toilet when done so I know they aren't coming back lol. I also took 5 more clones, I have better luck with these then the last, I took them on the 26th and one has showed roots though the bottom of my solo cup already! I would take pics, but it's such a pain to upload from a iPadiPad


----------



## fir3dragon (Dec 10, 2013)

fir3dragon said:


> A little update... Not much has changed. The clones in the hempy buckets haven't grew At all. They didn't die, so I'm guessing it's just taking time to root and stuff. I'll continue to be patient. The mothers are doing fine. Where I live we get season ladybugs so I was infested with them and I think they were eating the plants. I keep taking them off the plants putting them in a bucket of water and flushing down the toilet when done so I know they aren't coming back lol. I also took 5 more clones, I have better luck with these then the last, I took them on the 26th and one has showed roots though the bottom of my solo cup already! I would take pics, but it's such a pain to upload from a iPadiPad


Quick update.. Don't really got time to be on here anymore. I got a new job as a property inspector so I been out doing that all day and half the night. By the time I get home it's dark I check the girls and I'm ready for bed to do it all over again.

2 of the 3 clones have exploded in growth. The third clone is showing some new growth, so it's only a matter of time before it explode too. The leaves on the two that are big are bigger then my hand. The 5 additional clones are still living, but now showing much growth. They are still in solo cups. The 3 moms I have are bigger too. Prolly almost 3 foot tall. I put the 5 solo cup and the 3 moms in the Tent because I picked up 3 2 bulb t5 fixtures. They will work until I can pick something better up. I topped the two big clones so I can prepare to tie them to the wall of weed but I need a bigger res because the one I got fills up too fast cuz it's too small.. Hopefully sometime I'll be able to post pics and get some replies lol.


----------



## fir3dragon (Dec 20, 2013)

heres an update and this time with some pics. these pics are of the 3 clones. the little clone is getting there and before too long will take off. im hoping to flower by the end of january or sometime in feb. march at the latest... im having some leaf discoloration issues as seen in the pics. im not sure what the issue is but i would like to get some opinions on what it is... im giving them the full strength maxibloom 7 grams per gallon kiss method with a ph of 5.5-5.8 i try to get it as good to 5.8 as possible but i dont sit around for hours trying to get it spot on. bluelab ph meter freshly calibrated with bluelab solutions so i know its reading right. everything else looks good.. except the moms lmao they look like shit compared to these.. and are almost out grown. Also I think they looks stretched but I'm going to be tieing them to the wall so I'm not sure if that's a good thing or not.. Let me know your opinions they are dry right now so ill water soon I don't record how often I water I would say maybe every 2-3 days I feed every watering.


----------



## fir3dragon (Dec 24, 2013)

Not sure if any of you people care but.. I decided to take the mothers out of the tent and veg then with the clones vertically. I still got 5 clones in solo cups in the tent. I put the plants all around the bulb. I got plans on buying bigger saucers, a wet/dry vac for the run off, a ushio bulb for flowering. For next grow I'm going to start a proper journal because I'll be buying some seeds and hopefully my room will look a hell of a lot better then what it currently does. I got plans on buying 3 g13 Pineapple Express and 3 dinafem blue cheese. I figure out of 3, find the best ones of each strain and put them in the tent as my mothers and get rid of the bag seeds completely. Also buy more pots, and more hydroton pebbles so I can make all plants coco hempy instead of soil and hempys. So far I'm loving it except the fact I water every day or two days 10 gallons per watering. I'm thinking of getting a reservoir


----------



## fir3dragon (Dec 24, 2013)

Not sure if any of you people care but.. I decided to take the mothers out of the tent and veg then with the clones vertically. I still got 5 clones in solo cups in the tent. I put the plants all around the bulb. I got plans on buying bigger saucers, a wet/dry vac for the run off, a ushio bulb for flowering. For next grow I'm going to start a proper journal because I'll be buying some seeds and hopefully my room will look a hell of a lot better then what it currently does. I got plans on buying 3 g13 Pineapple Express and 3 dinafem blue cheese. I figure out of 3, find the best ones of each strain and put them in the tent as my mothers and get rid of the bag seeds completely. Also buy more pots, and more hydroton pebbles so I can make all plants coco hempy instead of soil and hempys. So far I'm loving it except the fact I water every day or two days 10 gallons per watering. I'm thinking of getting a reservoir. I also will and hope to keep expanding as I grow. If this works out. I'll put another vertical wall of weed setup in the other L shaped corner with another 600w if I can control temps...


----------



## fir3dragon (Dec 27, 2013)

This is my 6th grow. All the previous were done under a cheap 400 magnetic htg supply they were also in soil and nothing but soil. Not good soil because it's very expensive where I live. 

I'm I'm a 8x10 spare bedroom so plenty of room is available. I use one corner for the L shaped wall of weed. I use outside air to cool it, and half the time I don't need that either. I got my 3x3 tent setup in there. I had started in soil until I was convinced to switch. I had never taken clones so I figured I needed to get it done and know how to do it so I cloned the soil females, into coco solo cups and watered at 5.8 ph water. It took awhile for them to respond but they finally did. Since I got coco hempy clones and plants in soil I can compare the difference. I'm going to buy 3 g13 Pineapple Express and 3 dinafem blue cheese seeds here I'm a month or so. My plan is to finish this grow out, plant the good seeds and work on perpetual with cloning. I'm tired of bag seeds I don't get much off of it. I'll post updated pics of the room by tomorrow, I just moved some things around. 

My Method
-Coco medium
-Feeding kiss style (maxibloom all the way)
-Wall of weed (vertical scrog)
-Hempy buckets 
-Vertical 

Upgrades I'm considering and why
-I'm working on getting a reservoir - To get rid of the hassle of lugging gallons up and down the stairs
-Truncheon meter - To read nutrient level differences if I don't see a need, then I won't. 
-Ushio hps bulb for flowering - either this or my ipower hps bulb
-Wet/dry vac for the saucers of the hempys - When they are tied to wall, I need something to remove runoff
-Bigger sauces for the pots - The current ones overflow and get full real easy until watering is dialed in
-Mini washing machine hash extraction method - Always did butter and never cent anything.
-More clay pebbles - so I can expand and grow more buds..

this is my first journal, and I'm not sure how to start it out but I hope this will be a decent start. Pictures of plants and room will be up ASAP.

View attachment 2941915This pic is the left side of the room. All three of them are in coco hempy buckets.


View attachment 2941916This is a plant in soil. One of the clones mothers. I didnt label which was which. Next grow i got plans on replacing it with 3 coco hempys growing regularly.


View attachment 2941917This pic has two soil plants that are the clones mothers. Ill arracj them to the wall of weed as best as i can, and the next grow will be replaced with 3 coco hempys.


View attachment 2941918This is the 6 inch inline fan and filter i use for smell. Seems to work, might get a 8 inch.


View attachment 2941919This is directly behind the door when its opened..The AC i use during summer its a 10k btw. The tote at the top is half full of left over coco.


View attachment 2941920This is my electrical panel as i call it... its hanging on the wall behind the door and above the AC and tote of coco.


View attachment 2941921This box will be removed, and this is where i want to put my reservoir since its got electrical plugins right there and its next to my tent.


View attachment 2941922This is future expansion space. i want to do another wall of weed with 4 plants and a 600w with plants around it like the last one.


View attachment 2941923This is the intake from outside, its set on a speed controller and half the time i dont need it. The bucket im going to find a wet/dry vac lid for it and use it to suck the run off out of my saucers.


View attachment 2941924This is the tent, with 5 additional clones. they are rooted but i just took them to see if they would root and how easy it was... ill end up either killing or transplanting and flowering them before i get my seeds. When i get good genetic seeds, i want all bagseeds gone.


View attachment 2941925That is my desk i use to mix nutrients and record data on.. have been slacking lately but i need to step up.. that paint can is trash, the box is levers from the vertical switch.


View attachment 2941926This is a side view of the tent, where i want my res. The box will be removed, and the box fan is what i use for the plants on the wall of weed to keep them aerated and strong stems.


View attachment 2941927This is the door contraption i made. Hardly any light shines out and im working on fixing it so NONE shines out. The door is always locked and NO ONE knows i grow except my mother and thats because i live with her but anyways.. MUST STAY STEALTHY


View attachment 2941928This is a pic of current temps.. i love them....


----------



## fir3dragon (Dec 27, 2013)

I started a grow journal, and this was posted there. I copied & pasted it but you guys have to click on the images... sorry about that.. ill start to update both threads as much as i can..


----------



## fir3dragon (Dec 27, 2013)

Went to the Dollar General today, and bought a 15 dollar trash can with a lid.. just a cheap one. Then i went to petsmart to buy the other stuff which i regret because it was expensive but anyways i got 2 air stones, a water pump, air pump hoses, i already had a dual hose air pump, and the trash can for about 60 bucks. I need to figure out what size hose is on my water pump so i can get one of them. Should i get clear or black? i got black air hoses btw.There isnt any nutes in the res yet. Im just running everything to see how it works. Its got 20 gallons of water, so ill put 150 grams of maxibloom in there. I figure a little more wouldnt hurt.. the hard pain in the ass part is getting the water phed.. but anyways... pic time...

View attachment 2943108View attachment 2943109



Im soposted to get my check in the bank tomorrow. Im going to be heading to the hydro store to get another bag of pebbles and maybe a truncheon not sure yet. Pebbles for sure, so i can create more hempy buckets. Im also going to go to the dollar store, get bigger run off catchers and if dollar store dont got anything good ill go to walmart or kmart..i need a wet/dry vac lid thing too. Gotta get things down online ill update tomorrow... or sunday


----------



## fir3dragon (Dec 30, 2013)

Even though no one responds, ill keep updating cause never know, i might help someone searching for some information...

I didnt get my check yet. I dont know what the hell is going on with it. Anyways, i got the rez completely done. I got the hose and everything for it. I think my pump is a little weak, so im gonna buy another pump. I bought the current at petsmart, i think its a 175 gph or something. Im gonna get a 400 gph from the local hydro store for the res, and use the 175 to pump the shop vac fluids out the window haha. I tied the coco hempys to the wall, and did a little pruning i guess you would call it.. cut some stuff off. Im debating on if i should tie the soil mothers to the wall as well, or just leave them be... Im thinking of doing it for the hell of it.. Heres some pics.. not much but better then nothing.

View attachment 2945401View attachment 2945407View attachment 2945413View attachment 2945414View attachment 2945416View attachment 2945417View attachment 2945418


----------



## Dannysayo (Dec 30, 2013)

Well i was just searching thru looking for new and interesting info. Thats cool bro. Never really tried vert growing. I usually do lst, bush style  

Well ill sub in and keep in touch


----------



## fir3dragon (Dec 30, 2013)

Dannysayo said:


> Well i was just searching thru looking for new and interesting info. Thats cool bro. Never really tried vert growing. I usually do lst, bush style
> 
> Well ill sub in and keep in touch


Thanks man. I'll update more when I do more. Next grow I'm going to sorround the whole light with 3 plants on each side. 6 on the wall and 6 regular coco hempys.


----------



## fir3dragon (Jan 3, 2014)

I've decided I'm going to be using 2 liter soda bottles hempy style to sorround the bulb at all sides. I'm going to use the clones I currently got and put them in the 2 liters take more clones for safe keeping lol just In case I don't order seeds, I'll have clones to use. I'm going to take pics and stuff tomorrow when I change my res


----------



## Nizza (Jan 4, 2014)

if you use the compressed coco, and some bagged coco , you need to properly pre-treat it.

this includes rinsing, soaking, charging, and buffering it

in my experience, the plant-it clay pebbles were garbage


----------



## fir3dragon (Jan 4, 2014)

Nizza said:


> if you use the compressed coco, and some bagged coco , you need to properly pre-treat it.
> 
> this includes rinsing, soaking, charging, and buffering it
> 
> in my experience, the plant-it clay pebbles were garbage


i did rinse it. I didn't use bagged coco only the 5kg brick. The clay pebbles seem to be good for me.. A lot of broken ones but it does what I need it to do. 

I'm not having any issues with the coco but why do you say soaking charging and buffering it and what does that mean? What was wrong with the clay pebbles that you didn't like?


----------



## fir3dragon (Jan 5, 2014)

Update-

went to the store. Got a wet vac to suck the run off up from the saucers so no more overflowing for me. I got a case of pint canning jars for when I cure. I used sauce jars before. I got the cases you see in pics for the 2 liter soda bottles I got a couple things for hash making too.. I got a paint stir stick for mixing a spray bottle to spray the bubble bags when I'm taking them out to get all the stuff off the sides.. And 3 5 gallon buckets. I'm going by a guide I read. I'm gonna get bubble bags next. I've never made hash before so I'm excited to try it. I also did a a res change, and took 15 clones in case I don't order seeds I took clones so I don't need to restart from seed. Here's the pics...

I did the middle finger thing to block the light for the pic. No clue why the pics are sideways...


----------



## fir3dragon (Jan 15, 2014)

Update will be tomorrow. I think I'm under watering cause I had to lend someone my wet vac and didn't water. No droop, just a bit of wilted leaves. The plants are up to the top of the fence now. I'm going to hopefully start flowering on Friday. Hopefully I'll be able to contain these bitches haha... And I may have failed at cloning too which isn't a good thing. Good thing is, I got a clone left to continue to clone lol.


----------



## Dirf (Jan 15, 2014)

Keep that clone you gotta keep your mothers alive! Keep updating I am following this one.


----------



## fir3dragon (Jan 15, 2014)

Dirf said:


> Keep that clone you gotta keep your mothers alive! Keep updating I am following this one.


I am keeping it haha. I checked them just now and watered the clones.. I think 6 for sure lived. I gave them a gentle tug, and they felt like they had roots. I'm keeping them all in there until they are actuAlly dead lol. I will post more pics when I do the res change and get my wet vac back! One of my saucers on the soil mom is broke... Idk how it happened but water leaks everywhere and now I gotta wither water her several times a day, or just water real good and let the run off leak onto the towel... These cheap dollar tree saucers are shit lol.


----------



## fir3dragon (Jan 21, 2014)

Sorry for the lack of update. I did switch the other bulb in so I'm flowering and I'm usually never home when the lights are on and when I get home, they usually just turn off. I'll have to snap some pics tonight


----------



## fir3dragon (Jan 21, 2014)

New pics. One of the clones too. They don't look very good but they will get better they haven't died so I'm guessing they rooted.


----------



## fir3dragon (Jan 28, 2014)

Not much has changed. Trying to fix my plant problem I think it's cal mag.. Gonna go pick some up tomorrow..


----------



## fir3dragon (Jan 29, 2014)

went and got more cal mag, maxi bloom and ph up.. gonna see how well this pans out. gonna look into expanding with another 600w and basically have a 4x8 open space of vertical growing with my tent etc in there..


----------



## fir3dragon (Jan 30, 2014)

got in there as soon as lights went out and got some pics.


some of them look like shit i think lol. hopefully the calmag will help with that....


----------



## fir3dragon (Jan 31, 2014)

im gonna take the tent out and put it in another room cause light leaks through the seams and stuff.. ill move some stuff around and hopefully get more pics up today or tomorrow im gonna finish the leftover water thats in my res, and change it and give some calmag and see if that cures the little leaf problem i been seeing.


----------



## fir3dragon (Jan 31, 2014)

im deciding if I should add my 400w light to the additional 600w to total 1000w of flower... Any opinions?


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 1, 2014)

Looks like the plants will be tall enough to accommodate the extra bulb. If you decide to do so I think adding some MH to mix up the spectrum would be nice. 
Looking good either way


----------



## fir3dragon (Feb 2, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Looks like the plants will be tall enough to accommodate the extra bulb. If you decide to do so I think adding some MH to mix up the spectrum would be nice.
> Looking good either way


Oh yeah their tall enough... I wanted to make sure they filled the fence and they are.. I been updating in my journal cause not many replies here. I did add the other light last night I'm in the process of dialing some things in and cleaning my room up and I'll have more pics.


----------



## fir3dragon (Feb 13, 2014)

Update is in journal I didn't want to upload pics twice...


----------



## TheSnake (Feb 15, 2014)

fir3dragon said:


> Right now im using a cooltube growing horizontal but bozo convinced me to switch to vertical. What socket should I use? I was thinking about taking the socket off my cooltube but I'm not sure how I would hang it on my ratchets... Any advice appreciated on this.
> 
> I guess I should add I'm using a 600w hps on a phantom ballast. Ill be doing bare bulb obviously.


Why not just disassemble the reflector and keep the cool tube, of which you could attach other shit to?


----------



## fir3dragon (Feb 16, 2014)

TheSnake said:


> Why not just disassemble the reflector and keep the cool tube, of which you could attach other shit to?


Not sure what reflector your talking about. I only have a cool tube and a normal vert socket so I made the cool tube socket a temp vertical one until I buy another vert socket. 

Another update is in my journal under grow journal forum or on my profile. I update by phone now so uploading pics is a pain.


----------



## mjdudeist (Feb 17, 2014)

very nice grow. I think vert. grows are very interesting. i think I will watch for sure.


----------



## fir3dragon (Feb 18, 2014)

mjdudeist said:


> very nice grow. I think vert. grows are very interesting. i think I will watch for sure.


Thanks man. Updated pics are going to be kept in my grow journal thread Unger grow journals. It'd such a pain in the ass to upload 30 pictures one by one one time let alone twice. Sorry. I'm hoping to harvest by 420 which is very doable I think. Buds are starting to get nice I see trichome coverage already I think I'm gonna pluck some more leaves off. But I don't know for sure yet. I hope I get a good yield from this cause I put a lot of work and time.in it.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Feb 18, 2014)

Make sure you have vertical position or universal bulbs as they make horizontail, verticle, and universal mount bulbs


----------



## fir3dragon (Feb 19, 2014)

Premature bud porn

View attachment 3000146View attachment 3000147View attachment 3000148View attachment 3000150


----------



## fir3dragon (Feb 27, 2014)

update is in grow journal.


----------



## fir3dragon (Mar 28, 2014)

Just letting you guys know a emergency happened and I had to cut the plants down early. It fucking sucks, but their was really no choice. To this is the end of the journal.


----------

